# Feedback on piano sonata opening



## ascrivani (Mar 3, 2018)

Thank you for your time. I’m in the process of composing three new piano sonatas. Here is the opening to one I started a few weeks ago. Is it garbage? Suggestions? I’d be happy to upload more of the ideas I have from my piano sonatas. I wonder if my style of composing is out of style.


----------

